# Recommended setup for breeding Bristlenose/Rubber Lip Plecos



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Unfamiliar territory here. Just looking for advice from anyone who has done this. I have a bunch of smaller tanks kicking around and want to get some use out of them. What do you guys recommend for tank size,water parameters, temp, food, quantity and etc.?
Cheers


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

This is a Cichlid forum, but........
BN Plecos, IMO, are one of the easies fishes to raise and breed. I use to keep a male with 3 females together in a 20gal tank with Black PVC pipes for the BN to live in. They bred regularly, the male is a great father. I fed them veggy wafers and zucchini (raw). I had a sponge over my filter intake to keep the babies out. Aside from that, nothing. Bred like guppys.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

BN plecos are the easiest pleco to breed. All you need is a male and one or more females and a suitable cave for them to breed in. They will breed easily. Once you see fry in the cave, remove the cave to another aquarium where you can grow the babies up without fear of predation from other fish in the tank.

Rubber nosed plecos are more difficult. They like cooler water with more oxygenation and tend to breed under flat rocks with more circulation than the tubular caves preferred by most plecos. An unheated, bare bottom tank with a mixture of slate and round pebbles to provide suitable spawning sites is best. A circulation pump blowing water down the length is also generally needed to get the high current they like.

Andy


----------

